# The Wretched Host (Recruitment)



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

It is the 41st Millennium and the galaxy knows only war. Ten thousand years ago the Horus Heresy brought the dream of perfect Humanity crashing down during the Siege of Terra, whereby the Corpse-Emperor took his place as a god. Despite their defeat, the Legions of Chaos live on, forever and numberless within the Eye of Terror and the Maelstrom they plot and wait. These realms of chaos are madness incarnate, remnants of the long-defunct Eldar Empire and the various worlds surronding their former holdings were consumed in the hellstorm that is Chaos. Here legions of daemon freely cavort around within the Materium, the thin veil seperating the two realms virtually non-existant. It is a place of malevolent and uncaring gods who play upon the emotions and ambitions of their mortal pawns, ever seeing to gain the slightest advantage over one another. It is here that you find yourself, deep within the Maelstrom aboard one of the numerous ships of The Wretched Host. It is here that the prizes of the gods hang before you, so close ... yet so far away.

For you are no proud Traitor Astartes leading your warband across the Realms of the Dark Gods! You are not a superhuman near-immortal who could fend off the worst the Warp has to offer and demand for more. Your place in the way of things is far less secure than the Dark Gods 'so-called' Chosen. You are but a mere mortal, no greater than the man standing next to you, you hold no real place of power at the moment and your skills have yet to prove themselves to anyone in particular. For the fate of a mortal within the Maelstrom is precarious at the very best, utterly damned at the worst. In your past life you once believed yourself nothing but the smallest of cogs in the vast Imperium, one that could easily be replaced yet you had a purpose. Here, in the Realms of Madness and Despair, you are not so lucky. Your are not needed, nor nessecarily wanted in this playground of the Dark Brothers.

Your only true hope is to die as painlessly as possible ... good luck ...

This roleplay takes place during an unspecified time-peroid, although you can safely assume its in the Later Days of the Imperium of Man. You have the oppurtunity to play as nothing but a mere human in the madness of the 41st Millennium. To spice things up I have done this specifically to avoid the entire Astartes deal entirely. You will not be some haulking Traitor Marine with blood in your eyes and unholy daemon weapons in each hand. You are merely another renegade in the Wretched Host.

At the moment, I will keep this open to anyone who wishes to join -- should I reach an unattainable amount, I will cut the recruitment off and you can find it here in this exact spot, which I will edit.

*Please note, that should you join AFTER certain events (they will be apparent) you might find yourself in a shitty situtation, but I will do my best to aid you in staying alive long enough to keep going.*

*What is the Wretched Host?*

Formed during the centuries following the Horus Heresy, the Host was originally traitor regiments of the Imperial Army which banded together due to the madness and excesses of their so-called allies in the Traitor Legions. To date they are vastly more powerful than most give them credit for, as some Imperial Archives list them at nearly a million strong -- some say that number is inflated, other say its underestimated. What everyone can agree on is that the Wretched Host is vast beyond imagining and that it is probably one of the few havens for Non-Astartes to gather glory for the Dark Gods. 

In fact the Wretched Host often wars more against the Traitor Legions and their masses of slaves and mortals than the Host does the Imperium of Man. This stems from various wars that have raged between the two factions over the issue of each other's place in the Dark God's plans. The Host refuses to accept that the Astartes are the true champions of the gods and that they are but pawns in their games, the Traitor's of coarse believe the Host to be nothing but basless cur not worthy of their contempt. The three primary legions with which the Host is actively and openly hostile against is the Word Bearers, the Black Legion, and Alpha Legion. All of these legions have attempted to assemilate the Host into their plans and workings but each time their attempts have failed. The Wretched Host is for the 'true' mortals and humans -- there is no-place for the bastard step children of the Corpse-Emperor of Terra.

*Classes*
*Traitor Guardsman* - You were once apart of the Corpse-Emperor's so-called Hammer. What were you exactly? A simple PDF soldier enticed by the whispers of the things you saw in the dark during your patrols? Were you are guardsman upon the front lines of some unnessecary and unwinnable war, forever pushed into more suicidal missions by your berating officer and the overbearing commissar? For what? To die ingloriously? No ... not you, you have a little more fire in your stomach than that. You found the Host, whom welcomed you with blighted arms into her ranks. You serve a real power now -- the Supreme Warlord.

*Dark Adepts* - Your life prior to even beginning to hear the whimpers of daemons was one of eternal work and constant religious diligence. As an adept of Mars your life has always been tough, the constant demands of pinpoint certainty, you completed your task well each and every time. You were well on your path to augmentation and becoming one of the Omnissiah ... or were you? Your life was meaningless before you found that the Omnissiah and the Dark Gods were truly one and the same. Now you have found the Host and can worship the Machine-God however you wish, unrestrained by the blind-followers of some rotting corpse upon a throne.
Restriction: Chaos Undivided Only. The Dark Mechanicus, whom you serve weather you actually want to or not, is mostly of the Undivided brand.

*Bezerker Ogryns* - An officer you were not. A planner of great strategies was not your destiny. No, no, no. You didn't need all that fancy learning nor needed the so-called 'intellect' of your fellow humans. You only needed to be pointed at what needed killin'. More than once you stormed into battle with your fellow Ogryns and often found yourselves alone, surronded by the enemy, while the more fragile of your kind fled in terror. Did you fall to Chaos because you were far too stupid to not know any better? Did the constant insults and careless comments about your kind finally drive you over the edge? Irregardless you now serve the Host -- killin' is your business, and business is booming.
Restrictions: Ogryns lack the intelligence and careful planning to be much more than killing machines upon the battlefield. Most find their paths already chosen for them by the Blood God. However, Ogryns can also follow Chaos Undivided and Nurgle. Tzeentch and Slannesh are not permitted.

*Ruinous Priests* - Oh, so high and mighty are you, holy father? You preached from your pulpit to the masses of the Imperium warning them against the very fait you yourself now find yourself in. What made a man of the cloth fall so far? Was it greed, the almost limitless funds the blind masses gave you thinking you were an ambassador of some corpse upon Terra? Was it a lack of faith on your part ... their pathetic mullings over this and that constantly picking away at your sanity? Whatever made your rebuke your False Emperor doesn't matter anymore. Now you find yourself preaching of blood and disease, of pain and mutation -- the Dark Gods will rule this galaxy and you will fortell and preach their names.

*Rogue Psykers* - Your kind are often seen around the Host. Your kind of often killed by the Host. You were probably born on some backwater Imperial world, weren't you? Your parents loved you and said you'd one day be a doctor, or maybe even a priest? You would have liked that wouldn't you? That is, of coarse, until you started hearing your parents thoughts or perhaps you ignited the family livestock on fire? Whatever the case you were ultimately discovered by the Imperium for what you were. You owe you salvation and soul to the Host now. Luckily for you, your soul is safe -- for now.

*Mutant* - Your kind is reviled by the Imperium, so holier-than-thou with their laws upon genetics. A pure human they called themselves? Yet they throw your kind into the slums and the gutter, you are but slaves upon the most liberal of worlds ... other, less tolerant, worlds you are outright slain at birth. Yet you obviously survived didn't you? Your journey to even reach the Host is no doubt legendary all by itself. No matter, whatever mutations you have will be praised by the Ruinous Priests as signs of the Dark Gods pleasure with you. Your apperance is meaningless to us, your fellow heretics and damned souls. Rejoice brother or sister, you are free!

*Beastman* - Feral monster aren't you? You fought upon some nameless hell-hole within the Maelstrom or Eye of Terror for years didn't you? Struggling to stay alive upon your primitive backwater world, yet here you are -- one amongst thousands of your kind. Should you even live past the first engagment you will be considered lucky ... make it passed the second one and your face might just be remembered ... probably not though.

*Rules and Regulations*
1.) No Godmodding - I don't think its nessecary for me to spell out what this is, we all know what it is clearly enough. Do not do it or you will find the Dark Gods (me) much displeased.

2.) Mutual Respect - You must respect each other, this is a common rule and I expect everyone here to folow it.

3.) There is a minimum of 10 sentences in this Roleplay. I actually would like to see a lot more, but if its all you can afford to do, then please at least show me ten.

4.) Use Your Imagination - Please, follow this rule! This is the grimdarkness of the far future. You are no brave Astartes, you are but a mere mortal in a galaxy of trillions of your kind. I want you to come up with the darkest, most depraved things that your mind can fathom. Explore, look around, read up on horrific things, mind-numbing complexities, and outright sadism. Incorporate them in your posts. You will be witin the Maelstrom, imagine the Hell that it is, the pain and suffering of thousands of Eldar Worlds that now lie as bloody wastelands to the Brothers in the Darkness.

5.) Death is Likely - No one likes to hear this, but please keep it in mind. Think everything you do out as best you can. Understand that if you lead some glorious charge, in your post you might kill dozens, but I may just say a lucky lasround or bolt exploded your skull. You are no hero, no immortal, death is probably how you will end up. There can be only a few true victors at the end of this. Chances are it won't be you -- so roleplay this as if every move could be your last. Enjoy this though, because even in death you may serve a purpose. Trust me, even if you do happen to die you will go down gloriously, I can promise you this at least.

6.) Enjoy yourself - This is one of my most important rules. This roleplay is only that, a roleplay -- enjoy your roles, revel in them. I want you to enjoy yourselves immensely so that you may return for my next roleplay.

7.) Updates will probably be weekly, on Fridays - Sundays mostly, this is no guarantee because I work in construction and its hardly 'stable'. Be paitent with me please.

8.) You Might Be Immortalized -- Tomorrow I will taking a trip to a local Games Workshop store just to see whats all in there. I actually have intentions to buy Imperial Guardsman Battleforce set to begin my collection. There must be leaders and heroes for my Traitor Guard will I will convert them into. If you roleplay your characters well enjoy and really show how much you care. I will more than likely give you the honor of naming my heroes after your character and basing them entirely off of your profile. While I doubt any of you 'rush' at this chance -- just keep it in mind.

*Character Sheet*
Name:
Age:
Gender:
Apperance: (For the sake if I do pick your character for my Minis, please be very descriptive)
History:
Personality:
Strengths: (I am speaking more along the lines of weapons and ability to lead ... it will help determine what you are start with.)
Weaknesses: (I want seriously weaknesses, not something absurd like 'afarid of women'. Again, I also want weapons and any phobias your character will have.)
Chaos Dedication: (You are permitted to pick if you choose, if you do not wish to choose now it is fine, it only opens up more story options for you later.)


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll join k:. Just got to write up a character. I'll post later today .


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

This ok ?


Name: Perficio Hurlan

Age: Between 600 and 700 years old (time is fluid in the warp)

Gender: Female

Appearance: Perficio is tall and slim, wearing corroded brass-coloured armour similar in design to that worn by female inquisitors. This is added to by the stereotypical red hood of her order, which shadows her face. Perhaps the most disturbing part of her is her face, or what should be her face. There is a simple, blank face mask with no perforations or scars to marr it's gleaming surface. Other than this she has little in the way of augmentations with the exception of her left hand, which is augmetic, but scavenged from a Necron Flayed one, and the cause of her excommunication. On her back is mounted a servo arm with a single claw on it.

History: Perficio grew up on a hive world and her ability with machinery was spotted at a young age. During her first duties as tech-priest to a weapons factory she was accused of consorting with members of the lower orders with an intent to supply. Nothing was ever proved, but the accusation was enough and she was assigned to the Imperial guard for a short stint before she was recruited by an Explorator team.

During the surveying of one of the infamous tomb worlds the team came under attack, the rest of the group were slaughtered and Perficio was badly wounded, having lost her left arm, but she had managed to destroy one of the necrons and despite her grievous wounds, her insatiable curiousity compelled her to conceal it among her baggage. She was given an augmetic arm and was returned to the Imperial Guard shortly thereafter.

She used the privilege and awe her position granted her to secure a private workshop from her commanding officer and to work in secret on the xenos tech she had recovered. After many months of work she succeeded in grafting it onto her nervous system and fitting an energy field that allowed her to use it to the same effect as a power weapon.

After a number of engagements she came to realise the effectiveness of her augmentation and enjoy the thrill of combat. Unfortunately a higher ranking adept recognised her prosthetic for what it really was. She was arrested and held under armed guard awaiting trial. But the mechanicus had underestimated her, she slaughtered her guard enroute from the gaol to the court of the mechanicus and slipped out into the battle ground, past the lines to join the enemy forces, 'The Wretched Host'.

Since then she has expanded her abilities to range hugely, including into such forbidden arts as gene manipulation. These skills have proved useful and profitable as she has sold a number of her creations to budding warlords.

Personality: Since her 'betrayal' by the Brotherhood of Mars, Perficio has developed acute paranoia, guarding her secrets and discoveries jealously. She is also highly suspicious of anyone in a position of power, as many a careless leader has had cause to regret, as his prized tech priest fled from some imagined slight or threat to another warband, or worse, taken her revenge. She is also ruthlessly ambitious and seeks to further her abilities and her knowledge, she will do this by joining prospective Warlords in the hope that their conquests may result in some new artefact for her to study or Imperial subjects to 'improve'.

Strengths: Perficio is ruthless in achieving her aims, she won't allow anyone to stand in her way. This is a characteristic that has endeared her to many great leaders, recognising in her a kindred spirit. Unlike many of her fellow tech-priests who value the cold logic of the machine Perficio has come to love the thrill of death, why else would the Omnissiah have gifted us with such power if we weren't to enjoy it?

Weaknesses: Her paranoia has led to her losing out, once a particularly advanced case of it resulted in her destroying her own workshop with a fellow dark adept inside, fearing he had come to steal her technology. She has also made enemies of several powerful warlords, walking out on their campaigns was not the best way to make friends. But nor has it helped in her paranoia, now she has proof that they're after her.

Chaos Dedication: Chaos Undivided


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I read it, the whole thing you wrote there 
It looks awesome and also like you put much thought into it.
I will try to throw in a character as this looks extremely promising ^^

Edit: I think I will go with the Rouge Psyker, unless I will decide to go on a more stealthy-sneaky approach.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Accepted Jackinator. Very nice and very well thought out. I'll put you down as a Dark Adept then.

Komanko -- just get it up when you can sir, thanks.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, glad to be accepted. Seems like you've thought through your idea and I'm looking forward to this .


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Everto Maniple

Age: Roughly 280 years old (The demon's presence has prolonged his lifespan)

Gender: Male

Appearance: Everto is tall and wiry and his veins pulse and writhe with unnatural energies. He wears padded trousers and a flack jacket that is scarred with age. When the demon within him comes to the fore his powers grow in strength, he claims to have been able to crush tanks with his mind at such intervals. These bursts of power are few and far between however.

History: Everto grew up on an agricultural world in the area surrounding the Eye of Terror. His psychic abilities were first dicovered when, in a rage he burnt his families house to the ground fom 10 metres away. He fled into the Eye of Terror rather than be executed and it was then that the demon Decessus possessed him but even though it tried to destroy his soul utterly he refused to die and they eventually came to an agreement. 

He was found by the 'The Wretched Host' and agreed to join their ranks and then spent the next 5 years as part of one of their raiding fleets. In battle he became a terror-inspiring figure for he was able to use Decessus' power to deadly effect.

Personality: Ever since his possession he has become ever more unstable, prone to beserk furies and deep bouts of depression because he realises that soon Decessus will consume him completely and utterly. He is a very blunt person whether in conversation or in battle (He prefers to go in through the front door, well what's left of it!)

Strengths: He is a Gamma-level psyker but on occasion Decessus can boost his powers almost to Alpha-level, although these periods are short and exhasuting for both himself, and the demon as well as excessively rare, in all his 260 years as a psyker, Everto can recall only a dozen occasions on which this has happened

Weaknesses: He is physically weak despite his imposing frame and also Decessus is fickle in his gifts and sometimes refuses to grant any power in moments of crisis leaving Everto to rely on his own considerably weaker powers. He fears a loss of control, he has been able to feel the demon to a greater extent than usual since joining 'The Wretched host', it even speaks to him, offering sometimes, rare moments of insight, but he distrusts it, and fears that his control is slipping even further.

Chaos Dedication: Undivided (Decessus is a powerful but as yet unsworn demon.)


Is that ok?

Edit: Any better? Or is there anything else I could change?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Accept under conditions. The crushing a Chimera APC will be considered a rumor and I'll permit it if only written very well. Chimera are very big and powerful, at least in regards to a mere human.

As for your psyker abilities -- tone them down a bit. You are not heroes yet, just pawns in the Wretched Host. I will also need you to reduce the time spent with the Wretched Host to within five years. The Host is so massive and so complex it takes a person decades to get noticed -- plus I'm trying to get you all relatively new to the Host. 

Other then that, I find it very good. I'll place you as a Rogue Psyker. I actually may have a side story in mind for you.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I've edited it, is that any better?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, thank you sir.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome, thanks . Glad to be a part of it. I apologise if I ask loads of questions during it, just I've just joined the forum and I've never played a roleplay thread before.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Its not a problem, better to ask now then make an unnessecary mistake later.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Host newcomer


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This looks very interesting... Extremely interesting... Will try to come up with something later if I can find the time!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I will have the character sheet ready tomorrow as I did not have time to finish it today and I need to go nighty night. I finished up to appearance and did also the dedication


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Name: Rime Utaleth

Age: 27

Gender:Male

Apperance: Rime stands deformed and warped at about 5'7. His once proud features are long gone: his dark tanned skin now pale and ghoulish, his jade eyes warped by looking too long into the Sea of Souls until now they constantly change colors on their own will, and his once warm and inviting smile now changed into a cold and mirthless smile, a dead man's smile. Rime has changed his armor to reflect his devotion to the Great Powers by carving the 8 pointed star onto both sides of his shoulder pieces, carving blesphemous images and writings onto his chest, and attaching two sharp wooden spears onto his back which he adorns with bleached skulls. Though tattered and ragged now, Rime still keeps his armor and las-gun servicable, defiling the imperial aquila once etched onto the side of his gun and replacing it with the mark of chaos. 

History: The Jentine 56th Houseguard. A forgotten regiment that died on a forgotten world. Rime had served faithfully and dutifully in his homeworlds PDF, and when the call was put out for another Founding to occur, Rime was ecstatic when he found he had been selected for service. Reporting for training, Rime competed with his fellow PDF, now Guardsmen, friends as they raced to see who would be the one to outdue all the others. For six long months they trained, marched, practiced firing, marched some more, and finally slept until their new commander, an aristocrat from the Upper Houses as was customary on Jentine, announced they would depart for glory and victory. Full of high spirits and a fair amount of contraband booze, the Jentine 56th marched to war and their ignoble end under the gaze of thousands of cheering civilians.

They called it a "minor insurrection". That was what Rime's commanders told the regiment as they made their way to Verox IV, a backwater planet set in a constant downpour that was the only livable planet in the system. While his friends seemed unfazed by their time in the warp, Rime was constantly plagued by nightmares and fevers, a common symptom of warp travel the medics told him. The pills they gave him hardly did anything to make him feel better. For two months they swam through the empryean towards their destination and though he admitted it to no one, Rime could have sworn he heard some distant voice calling to him; always disappering when Rime tried to focuss on the voice. It was to his unimaginable relief when they broke from the warp into the Verox system.

In the first month of landing on Verox IV, Rime learned two things. One, was that the description of Verox IV was depressingly correct; a constant rain greeting them every hour of the day. Two, this was most _certainly_ not a "minor insurrection". Within the first week, the 56th lost 120 men to savage warriors who had all but overrun the planet except for the capital. To the regiments dismay their commander, a man who had earned his men's respect through their training, and their regimental priest were among the casualities. The cowardly man who replaced their now dead commander was anything but respected. And after a stupid decision to try and charge the enemy that cost the lives of 500 men, the remaining 56th lost any confidence for their leaders, and a beginning realization that none of them would survive.

Manning the walls, the 56th watched as heathen vermin began laying siege to the capital. At any hour of the rainy day, Rime expected the call to battle another chaos charge come. They never let up. They never ran out of men to throw at the walls. Worst of all though, were the speakers. At first they were simply just loud noises and screeches that roared from them, but as the weeks dragged on, Rime could begin to make out voices in them until finally they were as clear as day to him and he couldnt help but listen. Every second of every day they called for them lay down their arms and embrace the Great Powers of the Warp. It was suicide to listen though, the comissars took care of any man who left his post and the suicide rate among the troopers was already high.

By the second month of the "Glorious Fight to Retake Verox IV", all that remained of Jentine 56th were 1000 malnourished, demoralized, and above all, resentful troops. Every night Rime would pray to the Emperor for deliverance and every morning Rime would wake to find his prayers unanswered until eventually he simply ceased praying. And while Rime and his fellow soldiers bled and died on the walls, their noble leaders feasted and toasted one another in the governors palace.

The death of the Jentine 56th came on an unnaturally stormy night. Floodlights tried piercing the darkness, to no avail. Even in the thunder and lightning though, Rime could still hear the voxs calling to him to join them and take revenge against their incompetent leaders. Looking to his sides, Rime saw some of his fellow guardsmen exchanging glances with him and others who could hear the voxs while some just continued watching the darkness for signs of movement. It was inhuman cry that alerted them to the final attack. Leaping up the walls Rime watched as a mutant warrior, a tentacle serving as his right arm, dive onto a man to his right and tear him apart. Quickly unloading on full-auto, Rime emptied his entire lasclip into the beast but just as soon the enemy fell, Rime heard a thousand voices roaring over the walls. The commanding officer on watch, a comissar renowned for his cruelty to his own men, began screaming for firing lines to take their places on the walls but as he saw many of the soldiers simply stare at him with icy glares, he drew his whip and drew it back to whip his men for not listening.

He never got the chance to do it. Firing three solid las-shots into his stomach, Rime felt savage vindication as his fellow guardsmen, now traitors, hurled the dying man over the walls to be torn apart by the enemies now at the gates below them. Rime roared his hatred of the god-emperor to the skies and heaped praises upon the Great Powers as his fellow traitors opened the gates to the enemy and unleashed savage destruction upon the city. 

By the morning dawn, the city lay in ruins. Of the 2000 men who made up the 56th Jentine Houseguard, barely a 100 of them remained. Their commander's bodies were strung and mutilated along with the governor and his family on the palace walls. All the remaining men were bruised, bleeding, and humbled before the army before them. Swearing alliegance to Chaos and the Wretched Host, Rime was among the first to step up throw off the shackles of the Imperium.

Personality: Rime's ascension to the Host has eroded any sense of honor or decency he once held. There is no act of barbarism or cruelty he isnt beyond. Rime now delights in the suffering and death he brings and there is no greater joy he hold then slaughtering the Guardsmen of the False Emperor.

Strengths: Rime has a deep faith in the True Gods. Combined with a killing skills taught to him has turned Rime into a savage murderer capable of walking the road to hell with joy in his heart and an ability to inspire those men who follow his commands

Weaknesses: Rime believs only in his judgements. He is not one to make friends or allies. They are simply tools to further him. He is also very superstitious and somewhat mentally unstable and once engaged in fighting, it is next to impossible to get him out of the fight until the enemy is dead at his feet


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Greetings young one


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sadly, have no time to finish it before school and I will be getting late to home today so I will have to finish then, on the other hand I only have history left to write.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Night Lord very well done -- accepted. I'll put you down as our first Traitor Guardsmen.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Finally finished, hope its good, if I did overdo it then tell me what I should edit and Ill gladly edit it  (Hopefully not the whole thing XD)

Name: Vladimir Corvinus also called simply Vlad or Corvinus. (What suits you better.)

Age: 35

Gender: Male

Appearance: Corvinus is 5.8 feet tall (if that is fine, never got the height of normal humans in the Imperium correctly) he has an athletic build, he doesn’t seem to be muscular but nor he seems to be weak. He looks pretty charming and has some sort of a happy mask on his face all the time which hides his real intentions. His face is not scarred at all which adds to that charmingness of his. His eyes are green and he has some sort of a perpetual smile on his face which makes him look less serious than others and easier to get along with. His friendly features and attractiveness are a complete opposite of his personality and he used them more then ones to achieve his goals. Although not very muscular he is stronger then he looks and can easily fight off larger and seemingly stronger (human) foes, due to his experience and invisible strength. His left and right arms are tattooed with snakes enveloping around the arms with their jaws open, each of the snakes from a different direction. Vlad’s back his scarred heavily from the whip of his commanders and officers, maybe even a commissar or two. He was set as an example a lot of times and due to that his body suffered much, along with his back his chest is also quite scarred but less from a whip and more from gunshots or knife cuts. Vlad’s hair is a little longer then shoulder length and is in the color of light brown. He has no facial hair and he tends to keep it so. 

Corvinus wears some sort of a mix of flak and mesh armor, this combination makes him more resistant to most attacks while still keeping him at a lightweight form which helps him move around more quickly around the battlefield. In addition to that he has a hood attached to his armor to help him disguise himself from prying eyes. He has three knifes on him one in his boot, the second on the side near his left hip and the third on the side near the right kneecap. On his right hip an electro-flail (some sort of a lightning whip) is attached which he uses as a normal whip or a combat weapon for distance fighting. On his back he carries a metal made spear and a bow. His arrows he keeps in a hidden quiver on his right leg as he is right handed and needs to hold the bow with his left hand. The arrows are custom made to penetrate armor nearly as good as bullets but still are better used against flesh. On top of the armor mix of his he wears a trench coat like the one used by commissars, even though it seems cumbersome it’s extremely light and helps him hide his stub revolver. In addition inside his trench coat he hides another dagger and a garrote, Vlad finds it good to be ready for any situation…

P.S hope I didn’t overdo it here, although most of these weapons aren’t very strong, they are of lower quality and in large quantity. (You see I did not take any bolt weapons )

History: Vladimir Corvinus was born on one of the many Hive Worlds which hare scattered throughout the Imperium of man, he grew up with his family, his father John, his mother, Rachael, and his two brothers, Stephan and Arcady. Like many other families in the hives, Vlad’s family was not extremely wealthy and his parents did not have stable paying jobs, thus they moved from one job to another. Vlad still remembers a time where in a single year his father changed jobs from a factory worker, to a miner, to a shopkeeper in one of the many shops around… These changes were frequent and soon became some sort of a part of Vlad’s life. His brothers were twins (not identical), and Vladimir was older then both of them by four years. His brothers like him, were schooled at home by his parents as they did not have the money to afford to send them to an educational facility, thus the parents taught them what they knew.

Time passed quickly as Vlad grew older, thus he was sent to find work to help his parents and to ease their life. At this time he was still young, vulnerable and innocent. Although being at the age of sixteen he was not really exposed to the horrors of the world and the humans that live in it. New, young hands were always welcome in most of the factories and thus Vlad went there, he did work there for three or four months but then he was fired for getting in a fight with another employee who tried to take credit for his work. The same person who got fired with him, the one he got into a fight with started spreading rumors about Vlad, false rumors… At the time. It was said that Vlad is aggressive, unfriendly and hard to work with; soon the rumors grew larger and worse as they were amplified by the misery filled folk which lived in those parts, and pretty soon people came to believe that Vlad killed three workers in the factory who were missing.

Those rumors gave Vlad no new chance to help his parents by finding a job as desperately as he looked for it. Yet one night while strolling around the streets of the slums he was approached by three people, they were all older than him, but not by much as they still looked fairly young. They offered him a way to get payback on the dirty mongrel that got him into that situation and also ways of making money… In the end the rumors about him appeared to have gotten him a job, and thus he became a gang member. 

At first Vlad did it as a temporary measure, just to get money to help his parents with… Luckily they never asked where the money came from as they were too poor to star questioning him, but one night he was finally offered the chance of revenge against that man who started all the rumors about him, and in the same night he also lost his innocence. One of the other gang members turned to him and told him that he had found the person Vlad was seeking, telling him the address that he resided in. Filled with feelings of anger, vengeance and retribution Vlad “moved in for the kill” his intentions clear, he wanted to rough up the man who got him into trouble, but as he learned later in life… Nothing goes according to what was planned. 

As Vlad arrived at the man’s house he took a look around to see if someone was looking, luck shone on him and no one was at the street at the time and thus Vlad knocked on the door and hid in the side out of the vision of the person inside. When the door opened and the head of the asshole appeared Vlad darted inside smashing his fist at the man’s face, knocking from his feet and into the house, than Vlad quickly closed the door and locked it so the man will not have a chance to escape. With his back secured Vlad began beating the man’s life out of him, he had to pay for his mistakes and deeds and one of them was getting Vlad into that dank filled hole of life he now lived. After ten minutes Vlad finished, blood was spilled all over his fists and some parts of his shirt and the man was lying bleeding from several non fatal wounds, and seemed to be unable to get up. Walking then away Vlad began opening the door when he heard a rustle, turning around he saw the man on the ground holding what seemed to be some sort of a pistol, diving quickly to the corner the gunshot was heard but missed Vlad totally, this roughing up became now something far more serious, something that threatened Vlad’s life and thus the man deserved no full retribution. The pistol fired again and the bullet hit just above Vlad’s head, having nowhere else to run Vlad stood in front of the man frozen, counting the seconds before the end of his life. Yet this time the pistol did not fire, even thought the man clicked the trigger many times, he was out of bullets, understanding that this is his only chance of surviving Vlad grabbed the man from the floor and smashed his knee against the man’s skull. He then tossed him into a glass made table which shattered and left many size varied glass pieces. As the man tried to recover from the deadly hit and the throw Vlad grabbed one of the glass pieces in his hand, one of the bigger ones and with a strong and powerful motion he stuck it into the man’s skull, killing him instantly. Only after this was done he realized that in the heat of adrenaline and instincts of survival he killed… He killed another human. This was his first and definitely not last kill, but it surely took away his innocence and defense from the perils of the world around him.

After about a week Vlad was put to trial and in the end was served the option of getting recruited into the guard or serving several years in prison, this was a light punishment only because the court decided that this was an act of self defense because no one was there to testify against Vlad. Foolishly Vlad condemned himself into the service of the Imperium, into the guard. At the time he did not know that people in the guard were treated as mere objects and pawns in the bigger events, the fact that they all were expendable.

He was enlisted immediately, on the spot, having only a brief five minutes to say a farewell to his family and friends. Those parts of his life were left alone when he was boarded with many other prisoners on one of the transport ships which quickly transported them to a plant with a major Imperial Guard presence there he went through the training that each guard goes through, and served in the forty first Harkenin regiment, which was stationed on one of the so called death worlds to protect the local population and help in excavating old remains of tombs and artifacts. During his first two years of service he was targeted by an especially violent commissar who didn’t take to him kindly, the commissar made an example out of Vlad many times by scarring him with his whip, shooting him, even mauling him, but never fatally. This made Vlad especially hardy and able to take much before giving up.

In the end of his second year of service Vlad violated one of the many laws that were set by the guard command structure and was sent to an Imperial prison, ones arriving at the prison he was given another choice either to continue serving the guard, in a different unit though or be executed for treason and ignorance of orders and laws. At the time Vlad did not know what he was getting to as no information was given on the regiment he will join. So again, he agreed to serve the guard this time with not other real option. 

Corvinus was fitted into one of the Imperial Guards secret units, not an elite unit, not at all, it was secret because it was a basic corruption on the Guard’s structure, a corruption that might be overlooked if not boasted of. Vlad was fitted into the Imperial Death Squads; his missions were varying but never really different. He had to show the impudent non Imperial controlled planets the might of the Imperium. In other words, he was integrated into a terror squad, and at first it was terrible, he had to kill, torture, even rape just to inflict the terror needed for the plants to decide and join the Imperium. His squad was not the only one, there were hundreds more but all kept in secret and none of the squads knew where other squads are at. Yet soon Vlad got used to the life changing squad of his, and the only way he had to deal with the horrors he saw, and the horrors he inflicted was by ignoring them, he removed any memories of such actions, trapped them in a corner and grew a new face for himself, his very first mask, although still easily broken it was enough for him to hide the disgust he felt at first when performing his terrible duties. Soon the mask grew stronger and more complex and his real personality was trapped in the corner now along with the first memories of the Terror Squad. The next fifteen years Vlad spent in the Death Squad, honing his skills, madness, sadism and masking skills. He was now a true killer, merciless beast who knew no remorse for anyone, not for men, not for women and not for children; they were all prey from him…

Yet the long years have taken their toll and Vlad soon became corrupt as anyone who would get involved in such brutal acts of savagery and barbarism… In a one critical night Vlad silently killed his commanding officer, a commissar, ironically the same commissar from his former regiment who was transported to the new Death Squad as a “reward” for his exceptional ways of treating the troops. Vlad stabbed him to death with a knife, spilling the man’s guts all over his tent, and in the end plunging the Commissar’s had on a spear to set as a warning to others. It was not a surprise at all when his squad has gone rouge, he, the new leader of it, the squad members following his command as he unleashed his hatred on unsuspecting Imperial Worlds. Plundering and scavenging what he could from them. But soon Vlad became more and more paranoid, and whispers came to him telling him that his squad members were about to turn him into the Imperial Guard’s hands as an exchange for freedom for them and thus began a slow process of killing and lying, he lied to his squad members, deceived them, blaming others for what he has done, for who he has killed and soon he was left with three members who were sure that the mad killer who tried to kill them has died himself when Vlad dramatically executed him earning total trust and respect from the squad members still left alive. In the end those two who survived die also when Vlad choked one to death with his Garrote while he was sleeping and the other impaled on the metallic spear Vlad created. Those two men still probably lay on one of the god forsaken plants of the Imperium, in the same spot they were killed, rotting, with no one to cry for them or mourn them. Soon after that Vlad managed to sneak his way into a ship who was heading towards a different plant, a plant that was besieged by the Wretched Host after a few days. As soon as the host arrived Vlad joined them, pledging himself in service of him, to destroy the Imperium for all the things he was forced to do for it, many things which still lay inside of his head, locked, and forgotten, in hope to never be opened.

Personality: Vlad’s personality is a mask which he uses to suit in various situations and with various people. Although he uses many masks and rarely reveals his real purpose he does have some kind of a stable mask which he uses most of the time. That one is an especially deceitful one, he is a treacherous bastard who would stop at nothing to see that he survives. His personality becomes even more complex as he masks this mask under another one of which he seems to be a happy, charming, and welcoming person, trying to make friends and allies among the other guards which do not know of his past. This mask is a fairly simple one, this way it’s easier to maintain and follow. As welcoming as he is under the mask (let’s call the happy one B, and real one A), he is still a murderous, treasons, scum, who will stop at nothing to see his goals achieved and his survival successful. To help himself, he lies, manipulates, uses his influence on others, deceiving them and cheating them to ensure his goals are reached. He probably has no real friends as he lost his real personality many years ago under the pile of his masks. Yet Corvinus continues to evolve and adapt himself and his personality to the company he is in and if needed, he will act like a Khorne berserker or any other squads that he will be places with.

Note: (I didn’t know how to incorporate it so I will add this as a note) When in battle, Corvinus quickly turns into a sadistic maniac, he shows no compassion, and does not accept surrender, if needed he will torture the enemy just for the sake of striking fear into his companions or the enemies soldiers.

Strengths: Good at using and creating improvised weapons, uses terror tactics and what for some may seem unhonorable and dirty ways of killing, like ambushes, traps, lies… His years in the Death Squad granted him fifteen years of experience, and although he relies on terror tactics he is still a strong and skilled opponent, for humans… Corvinus is a hunter, a predator and thus works best alone although if he has others support he will inspire them to run head long into battle while he will stay behind them and probably live. Along with that his combat skills stretch far, he is good with the weapons he uses but not with many others as he has no experience with most of the weapons the Imperial Guards use more commonly, the only exception for this is the las-gun and sniper rifle which both served him well in the past. If the opportunity presents itself he prefers to deal with threats silently and quickly, using his bow, the dagger or the garrote, he chooses the weapon to fit the situation. He is a charming and friendly person on the outside and thus easy to befriend… (Not a real strength though.) Prefers close combat kills as they are more safe and sure then killing someone from a distance.

Weaknesses: Any weapons that Vlad doesn’t commonly uses except the exceptions stated are useless for him and he knows nothing on how to use them unless they are similar to weapons he uses in the past which in that case he may be able to use them. Under the layers and layers of masks lays Vlad’s true identity and personality, yet one of his biggest fears is the fear of the loss of it, which already was set into motion as Vlad is slowly forgetting who he really is and getting lost in his own web of lies. One of his weaknesses and also strengths in some kind of way is the lack of will to die, he will do anything to survive and if needed he will desert the Wretched Host itself just to live another day, this obviously got him into much trouble. Corvinus also doesn’t like to be left alone with himself as his sanity thins while he is alone with his masks and lies.

Note: I could have gone more into the strengths and weaknesses but I would have lost the balance between the two thus I stop here; I hope it’s good and I didn’t overdo it…

Chaos Dedication: Did not choose yet as he is still new to the ways of chaos.

Gear: Metallic spear, bow with custom made arrows, four knifes, garrote, A mix of flak and mesh armor, a commissar’s trench coat, stub revolver, electro-flail, and a hood. (I really don’t believe its overpowered or something as a bolter probably would do better than most of those XD).
Class: Imperial Guard


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Tempting...... 

Gods komanko how can you write that much about one character, my scrolling finger hurts from the equivalent of a marathon it just ran.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

My brain hurts as much as your finger XD
Edit: Stop being tempt and write something equally impressive  I believe in you!1!1!1!
Start writing now! 
P.S By The gods, put that cookie down before ahrnold comes here.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Quick question, beastmen look something like this, right?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes Doelago and how could you write so much komanko, it only needed to be brief


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Whats wrong with five word pages of a character, no one said it needs to be brief XD

but to answer your question, I just like to flesh out the character I'm going to play through the entire RP, it makes me connect with it better and feels more realistic in some sort of way, you shall try it to see how different it feels from a scraped 5 lines character. (Also I wanted to make nightlord's character look less impressive )

Yes, this is technically a beastman, probably a warhammer fantasy one but I dont really know...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Alright then, it just seems a bit big thats all


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Your senses do not lie to you, it is... Way to big XD


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Aah, thanks for the quick answers. watching Poseidon, and I am trying to scrap something together during the breaks. But what the hell is there to write about a bloodthirsty animal which will most probably perish in the first real battle?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Have no idea XD Thats why I didn't choose it


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, but I did, cause of my extremely small amount of imagination.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

A beastman is not just a blood thirsty animal. It's better to think of it as more of a mutant with beast like characteristics. It could be cunning, they are an ambush army in fantasy after all. He will of course benefit from enhanced senses and he'll probably have a temper as well. Try looking at 'The 'Daemon's Curse' or the space wolf books for inspiration. Anyway, this is Chaos, anything is possible, a mutation may have led to increased it's intelligence, it might be a tactical genius or just lucky, the possibilities are endless


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I think I will stick with a Bloodthirsty fucker who makes Khorne Berzerkers look like... Well... Hippies.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

That's always fun. Just letting you know that there are other options


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sadly, I have a huge lack of imagination when it comes to chaos.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

You could make it a half man half bear dedicated to khorne, this = WALKING TANK. Yeah you would be hard pressed to bring something like that down.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That one was disturbing... I dont like bears, normal Beastman will do good... I hope...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Name: Malfurn

Age: 1200

Gender: male

Appearance: The very sight of the unholy vessel of chaos has been said to drive even the most hardened warriors insane. His bald head is smooth but terrifying, it is like darkness seeps from his temple like a fast flowing stream would overflow a cup. This is a common thing to see in Malfurn, his entire body looks like a teacup about to be overflown by the ocean that is the warp. His face is a constant frown, hatred etched into every pore of the sorcerers face but it seems to hide secret fear underneath the hatred and malice the same small child still exists at the mercy of a daemon but with the power of chaos at his fingertips. His eyes no longer have irises, thanks to an experiment by a dark adept Malfurn lost his vision and eyes. The adept offered to replace them with mechanical ones but Malfurn refused, instead he out two glass balls in his eye sockets and allowed them to heal in place. After two years Malfurn enacted a complex spell that made the glass act like eyes. In addition they also glowed with different colours depending on his mood, his fanatic follower Granril was immensely pleased with this as it meant he knew when to steer clear or ask a favour from his master.

Moving down the body Malfurn refuses to wear any armour and barely any clothes, his upper torso is completely on show asides the leather harness whenever it is warm enough to do so. On parts of his fairly muscular chest Malfurn has smouldered complex swirling runes of death that glow according to his mood thanks to the enchantment with the glass eyes. while his robes completely cover from the waist down are held up by a leather belt studded with black diamonds. The robes themselves are also black, the premium quality material is extremely hard wearing and dirt does not stick to the robes. Some beloved this is an enchantment, other believe it is a gift from the dark gods. His arms are nothing special except for the spiked monocles that Malfurn uses as weapons, the spikes start small but grow their way up elegantly to spikes that could quite easily tear through an astares flesh. On Malfurn's back two posts are mounted, they jut from out of his shoulders like they are attached to the bones (they are) atop the metal poles lie two permanently lit torches, the enchanted vessels of evil are objects perfect for channeling destructive warp energy and destructive enotions, like the runes and his glad eyes Malfurns torches burn different colour depending on mood

Personality:
History:
Strengths:
Weaknesses:
Dedication:


The rest will come later, I'm posting it here so I don't lose it among my other documents but now I need to sleep.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Just for the record, warsmith you are a rouge psyker not a sorcerer  but I really do not know if there is much difference.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Fuck, always when I am supposed to actually do something I start doing something else. First I watched the Pacific, then after that I spent two hours watching _"Empire of Dreams"_ (amazing documentary btw), but tomorrow... Tomorrow...


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

warsmith7752 said:


> His eyes no longer have irises, thanks to an experiment by a dark adept Malfurn lost his vision and eyes.


It wasn't me [shifty eyes] :laugh:

This looks interesting, looking forward to seeing more of it


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

komanko said:


> Just for the record, warsmith you are a rouge psyker not a sorcerer  but I really do not know if there is much difference.


A sorcerer is a psyker, it's just another name for fairly experienced practicians of the dark arts and it happens to be a word Malfar quite likes.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds fun, looking forward to the completion of your character, the suspense is killing me :laugh:


----------



## tunnel raat (Feb 14, 2011)

Ill put in a character within the the week hopefully, got coursework at the moment though but ill try to put one up ASAP.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Come on... BlackGuard, give out a sign of life. You are torturing me... You never told me if my character is fine or not  COME ON!! DO IT!!! COME ON!!! KILL ME!!! DO IT NOW!!!


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Komanko you're accepted, very nice character sheet. Your multitude of weapons, while beyond the number I imagined each character to have, are simplistic and offer you no serious advantage in the challenges that lie ahead.

Oh another note ...

*Revs Chainaxe*
Be paitent Emperor-damn you!

EDIT: Since Warsmith and tunnel seem to both be willing and eager to subimt character sheets -- I will postpone the starting of this roleplay a bit more to get everyone involved who wants to be involved. Thank you all for giving very good character sheets so far -- it gives me hope in things to come.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I will have it finished tonight after I install my new motherboard.


----------



## tunnel raat (Feb 14, 2011)

Name: Haplo


Age: 23 (been with host for two and a half years now.)


Gender: Male


Class: Traitor Guardsmen.

Appearance: Young without any facial hair. He is also bald due to a defect at birth. He wears a navy blue cloak with twisted chaos symbols on the back. His jacket is dark red and he wears it with pride as he looted it from a dead imperial guard commander whom he shot in the head. He is rarely seen without his black bandana however as he is ashamed of his baldness. His eyes are a sharp red color and pierce through the thin layer of cloth on his bandana and are seen by passers by.


History: Haplo was a simple farm worker on Galyithith in the Generic System wear he lived contentedly with his parents and three sisters. That changed however when his mother received a letter drafting him into the military when he was 16. This changed his life forever. 

He was placed into the 101st Galyithinian Infantry Division where he was awarded a couple of medals for his marksmanship skills and his one man defense against the Wanders in Black Rock Canyon. However, in reality, or in immateriality, he was set to shoot them as they came within firing range when they stopped and simply retreated without a shot fired. He was the sole survivor of this fight for a reason. 

As the Wanders came sprinting around the corner, a terrific yet horrible voice began whispering not in his ears, but in his mind. It spoke of dark secrets and deep pleasures and of exquisite violence and gruesome death. Images also came with these whispers that blinded his sight yet let him see more than he thought possible. He was trapped in their voices with no way out except for listening to the whispers and giving into their will.

And this is how he was the last survivor.

Looking in front of him he saw his comrades behind the rocky outcrops and the shrubs waiting for the order that never came. He pulled his gun up and sighted at his commander, A great man who would of came on to do great things except for this tragedy. The voices had gotten louder and were telling him more than there was to know in the universe when he squeezed the trigger tight.

At least his was a quick death.

His head imploded in a fountain of gore and noise. Turning he sighted the rest of his companions and shot them all dead. This action had taken forever yet also took no time at all. In Haplos’s mind there was ruthless ecstasy yet ruinous despair as he took each shot killing instantly. 

It was at a later battle on a different planet in a different galaxy when he finally met the wretched host. The whispers had been going on for a while by now and he was certain they were evil yet his curiosity was too much for him, deadly even. His entire division was lying dead at his feet and the wretched host’s. It was here where he decided to join them; it was here where his destiny was created.

Personality: Haplo is a curious human, not an uncomment trait for a human but with his shy attitude, it proves a problem as he is often loath to tell others information that he knows which can lead to trouble for him and his squad mates later on. 


Strengths: Expert shot with the lasgun and uses super hot energy cells. Carries an old family relic, from before he joined the wretched host that is a knife blessed by the emperor himself pre heresy. However, the blade has been tainted since and now carries a deadly poison in its tip that will cause the victim to die in agony as they writhe across the floor. He also carries a low level pistol that shouts solid rounds and is semi automatic with a 4x scope on it. And lastly, he is familiar with simple demolition equipment such as frag and krak grenades and low powered demo charges.


Weaknesses: Although Haplo is part of chaos now, he is still an honorable person and therefore has problems that come with it such as his knife which he is loath to use. He also a timid person and therefore is not a very good leader. Finally, the whispers of the warp are driving him closer and closer to insanity, and once he is tipped over the edge, he isn’t coming back.

Chaos Dedication: Un-chosen

Let me know if theres anything need to change and also any tips on how to change. As you can see by my post count, Im sought of a noob at this so please be relatively patient.

Thank You,
T Rat.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey, just wondering Blackguard, when are you planning on starting the action thread ?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Accepted Tunnel, very simple, exactly what I'm looking for.

Jackinator -- considering that only warsmith is left, I will start up the Action Thread tonight -- Warsmith, as soon as you get your profile up I'll include you -- I may even edit the original post to include a portion for you if you get it up in time. If not, then you'll enter the conditions as they are at that moment. I'll be a generous as possible.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Nice opening, I liked it ^^ Will get something up after I close gaps with other pressing RPs


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Could I join 

Oh yeah and black guard I think you are now in demigod


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

You are more than welcome to join Tarvitz -- just submit a character sheet in this forum for approval. If you do it quick enough (before Wednesday) I will do my best to edit the original post to include you in it. It may not be fancy, but I assure you it will be sufficient.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Name: Shadow (he was possessed by a daemon that was his name he can't remember his own)

Age: 21 ( been with the wretched host a 1 year)

Class: traitor guardsmen

Apperance: shadow has black hair that goes down to his neck which can be seen under the commissar hat he looted from his commissar. He also took the commissars coat and his power sword. He has defiled his coat hugely painting it purple,pink and black and hanging heads of his small amount of victims on it. The power sword has become one with slaanesh he has carved marks all over it. Not only this but with his growing love of slaanesh has made him try to carve himself but he does not enjoy it yet. His eyes are a dark purple and look around always trying to find enemies 

History: Aharden was born on a slum world in a forgotten corner of the empire. he became a miner and was soon ground down in the routine the boredom and the darkness 

But the empire needs infantry, soldiers that will give there life to save the empire. So a spaceship soon came to get conscripts. Millions wanted to join and all were accepted including Aharden.

His training was short they did not want elite soldiers they wanted a lot of soldiers so after a week of marching in rank, shooting in rank and a small accuracy lesson they were deemed imperial guards. 

He was put into the 103 sewer rats. His company was deployed to stop a small ork infestation on a highly forested planet. His squad of 100 led by commissar smersh were deployed to help protect a small village.

On the spaceship Aharden fell very ill the apothecaries did not know what to do with him. It was here that a daemon entered his mind. The daemon was incredibly weak a lesser daemon of slaanesh barely strong enough to enter Aharden's fragile mind here it was trapped talking to him. Aharden knew he would be killed if he told and so kept it a secret 

The empire did not know that the village was under siege by a small warlord. Whose had force enough to easily concur the village. So when the stormraven was landing they did not expect the stormraven to be shot down. The remaining Imperials where stuck in a brutal hand to hand fight. When the orks withdrew to keep the fighting going tomorrow. The squad was terrified a few trying to run but Smersh shot all that ran. There was no sleep that night all knowing that they were now toys for the warlord. Aharden was one of the most terrified he tried to start a mutiny but most feared Smersh to much for him to start it.

That night Aharden's daemon spoke to him he said that he was his friend and unlike Smersh he would protect him. Aharden was in a weak state of mind and so agreed so the daemon said "you must kill Smersh and while you are doing it you must shout this kill is for shadow I surrender to him " Aharden was shocked and disagreed but Shadow kept speaking to him driving him almost insane 

The next day more orks came, most imperial guard squads would have fled but Smersh would have no remorse about killing his hole squad. They fired and watched orks fall down and there life blood leave them but there where so many of them that soon they were in a desperate hand to hand fight and even Smersh ordered a retreat. But Smersh was a coward and so made ten men stay behind pretending he was going to flank and save them. They never would as soon as he was out of sight he fled with the few men left.
Aharden was one of the unlucky ten that was the distraction. Aharden knew that Smersh would do something like this so as soon as Smersh left he pretended to die. 

Aharden did manage to escape and lived on the land for weeks but he needed to escape and he needed a squad to do this and he also now having lost his friends and accepted Shadows offer. Smersh suffered a huge amount of plotting among his squad whose numbers were now only 20 but it would take weeks for something to happen. Aharden meanwhile had bottled up all his rage about routine, mining and the lack of joy he had until Shadow made it finally exploded.

He jumped out of the bushes with his small razor and stabbed Smersh in the neck screaming "this kill is for Shadow I surrender to him." He watched the look of horror on his squads face and the blood lapping slowly from Smersh He turned around to Aharden and muttered "you fool" he then closed his eyes for the final time. now that Smersh was dead the deal was done and Aharden lifted of the ground as Shadow took control of him. The soldiers left were paralysed as Shadow killed them all but when Aharden watched the death of his best friend johnson right before his eyes he began to fight. 

Shadow left the planet he was on and soon was sighted on a far off battle field killing an enemy general. It seemed that Shadow only wanted to kill high ranking officials and his speed meant that he could kill them easily. 

But when he was trying to take the head of a blood angel captain he was mentally assaulted by two librarians the daemon was split apart by this into Aharden's heads on his coat and his sword but the energy required to separte a daemon put both librarians in a deep coma. Aharden could remember little of his life before possession and thought his name was Shadow but he was very glad to be free from the daemon. It happens that the wretched host were planning on attacking the planet otherwise he would never have joined. 

Personally: he was once a very trust worthy but since his possession he has become a madman bent on killing all he can to take out his rage on. He now also has flashbacks about what had happened when he was possessed and these flashbacks can change his mood entirely. Also he can snap easily meaning he will try to kill anyone near him.

Strength: armed with a power sword he has been able to retain a small amount of the skill the daemon had in using it being able to best most commissars it also has been blessed by Shadow when he was a daemon meaning it has unholy power. In a fight he is flung back into the past he thinks he is a daemon and rarely runs but this does not mean he is a blood crazed khornite he has a skill for picking battles he can win and so has not died yet. 

Weaknesses: Shadow does live in the past he has flashbacks some that make him snap and so is a risk to have in a squad he is also a risk to have in a squad due to the fact that in combat he will hit his own squad. Also Shadow is so overwhelmed by the noise of his heads chattering to him and his sword begging him for freedom that he can often not hear what others say. This also brings me to my last point his heads hanging of his shoulder all talk to him the small amount of daemon in them thinking they are the person Shadow killed.

Chaos dedication: unchosen


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I will submit my comments on it when I see it fully finished. The history is acceptable enough, I don't require a masterpeice on it -- so long as you flesh out his personality a tad more. Everyone in the Host is mad or insane -- or else they wouldn't be here. Try to give him quirks and such. Perhaps he is fearful of machines? Maybe he has a natural tense state, something, anything to mark him out from your ordinary madman.

Remember you are all low-class cannon fodder for now but that may change depending upon your decisions and skills.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Low class cannon fodder? Damn, I've been working in my guy as one of the best psykers in the host. And I only have one more paragraph to do.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

lol warsmith, just lol... You should have reread the RP description XD


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Santaire. Your post is roughly acceptable except for the bit about Rime and the killing. Its not nessecarily overt godmodding as one would expect Rime to shout orders to his troops -- if he had any. 

But Rime, of coarse, you can disregard that sentence and continue however you want.

The point is that when you chose to decline or accept -- it effected those around you. To me it appears you declined, thus no one was harmed except you. No one even knows you had a conversation with a demon. 

You'll need to edit your post a bit -- perhaps change some wording (such as not exactly coping and pasting what I wrote into a paragraph, and if you do choose to do it anyway, please change the "you" or "your" into "I"). Basically everything that is happening to you is happening inside of your mind. 

And when I say consquences -- I mean them. You are not jumping about after this, you are shambling along in pain and misery -- screaming incoherently, gibbering, or simply deadpan for awhile. It is the choice of refusing the Daemon's help.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Nearly have my post done BlackGuard, I thank you for the plenty of info you've given and hope that the post will be to your liking, it will be up in about 10 to 30 minuets.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for double just wanted to inform you that I've finished ^^


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

A good read Komanko. I like to see that you kept to scale with Jackinator. Very acceptable, keep it up.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

have i been accepted ?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

BlackGuard said:


> I will submit my comments on it when I see it fully finished. The history is acceptable enough, I don't require a masterpeice on it -- so long as you flesh out his personality a tad more. Everyone in the Host is mad or insane -- or else they wouldn't be here. Try to give him quirks and such. Perhaps he is fearful of machines? Maybe he has a natural tense state, something, anything to mark him out from your ordinary madman.
> 
> Remember you are all low-class cannon fodder for now but that may change depending upon your decisions and skills.



read the posts Tarvitz, thats what he said.

I will put a note to you myself... It would be real nice if you use question marks, etc... When writing things.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

okay i will.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Well here's the completed Malfurn but he probobly won't be allowed because he is nowhere near "cannon fodder" although I only have myself to blame for that.

Name: Malfurn

Age: 1200

Gender: male

Appearance: The very sight of the unholy vessel of chaos has been said to drive even the most hardened warriors insane. His bald head is smooth but terrifying, it is like darkness seeps from his temple like a fast flowing stream would overflow a cup. This is a common thing to see in Malfurn, his entire body looks like a teacup about to be overflown by the ocean that is the warp. His face is a constant frown, hatred etched into every pore of the sorcerers face but it seems to hide secret fear underneath the hatred and malice the same small child still exists at the mercy of a daemon but with the power of chaos at his fingertips. His eyes no longer have irises, thanks to an experiment by a dark adept Malfurn lost his vision and eyes. The adept offered to replace them with mechanical ones but Malfurn refused, instead he out two glass balls in his eye sockets and allowed them to heal in place. After two years Malfurn enacted a complex spell that made the glass act like eyes. In addition they also glowed with different colours depending on his mood, his fanatic follower Granril was immensely pleased with this as it meant he knew when to steer clear or ask a favour from his master.

Moving down the body Malfurn refuses to wear any armour and barely any clothes, his upper torso is completely on show asides the leather harness whenever it is warm enough to do so. On parts of his fairly muscular chest Malfurn has smouldered complex swirling runes of death that glow according to his mood thanks to the enchantment with the glass eyes. while his robes completely cover from the waist down are held up by a leather belt studded with black diamonds. The robes themselves are also black, the premium quality material is extremely hard wearing and dirt does not stick to the robes. Some beloved this is an enchantment, other believe it is a gift from the dark gods. His arms are nothing special except for the spiked monocles that Malfurn uses as weapons, the spikes start small but grow their way up elegantly to spikes that could quite easily tear through an astares flesh. On Malfurn's back two posts are mounted, they jut from out of his shoulders like they are attached to the bones (they are) atop the metal poles lie two permanently lit torches, the enchanted vessels of evil are objects perfect for channeling destructive warp energy and destructive enotions, like the runes and his glad eyes Malfurns torches burn different colour depending on mood

Personality: Malfurn is very volatile, he is calm and as close to friendly as a chaos slave can get. However he is easily sparked into rage, sorrow, jealousy etc etc. For this reason many chose to stay clear of the sorcerer but those who stay close and treat him well will often find themselves gifted with protection from the sorcerer instead of relying on their armour. This shows his capableness of generosity, a subject would not follow a tyrant king if he did not give him gifts would he not?

History:
Part 1 (loyalist days):
Malfurn can no longer remember where he was born, he knows it was somewhere near the maelstrom and was in imperial control other than that his memory is blank. His furthest back memory was of him walking into a Valkyrie headed up to a navy space vessel. He remembers being frightened and scared meaning he was either a new recruit or he was about to be executed by someone.

"I boarded the jet quietly, all eyes turned to look at me. I saw mixed emotions through their eyes. Some thought "holy shit a 17 year old psycher and we are letting him live" others were just quietly cramping themselves in case I got annoyed at one of them.

The journey was quick and uneventful save for the sergeant kicking me to the ground and calling me an accident waiting to happen. I didn't fight back because I knew I would get in more trouble than I was already in."

After that the memorys were blank again for many years until he finds himself on a volcanic daemon planet fighting with his company.

"black fire incinerated another cluster of the nurgle spawn. "Bloody Nurglings" Malfurn cursed. He used his powers to levitate himself and yell at the civilians stamping for their dear lives, "MOVE TO THE SPACEDOCKS, REINFORCEMENTS ARE IMMINENT." the shocked men, women and children promptly began screaming and panicking but they did as Malfurn hustled and bustled themselves towards the docks.

Behind the procession Malfurn stood blasting nurglings away by the dozen. He felt like a god with the power to turn worlds around he laughed with cheerful surprise, the psychic reverberations rippled over that planet at caused the volcanic mountain ranges to overflow and erupt, the psychic energy acted as a spark that the fiery mountains needed to break free from their imperial water prisms.

Molten boulders rained down upon the worried psycher, his face filled with dread. He knew that he would only be able to shield himself and a couple of others. Each ball of flame was the size of a land raider and burned at the same heat as a plasma core generator. Malfurn picked three of the nearest civilians up with psychic energy and put them down at his feet. He then created a shimmering dome that sparkled withe red and blue at each and and becoming purple in the middle. Over that a liquid appeared, to the common eye people would have mistaken it for mere water but due to the freezing effects splattered on the ground he trained expert would know it was liquid oxygen.

The shield served two purposes, one it would stop those inside from the burning effects, and two, if a boulder did land on them it would shatter and spread in different directions. It was not however strong enough to survive more than one fireball and perhaps not even that. He was also sure that he would be possessed if he held it for more than a couple hundred seconds. Malfurn closed his eyes, he prayed to the emperor to steer the boulders course away from his little bubble of defiance. He waited 30 seconds then looked up, obviously his prayers had not been answered. A giant ball of flame hurtled to ground at his position. Malfurn gave up and ran, he dragged to lightest of the civilians onto his back and legged it for dear life.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Back at the space docks Malfurn thundered up the stairs to the gunning wall. They would need every possible help they could get in order to survive. He spotted sgt Lenk and walked over to him. "Where am I best suited sgt?"

"Not on this planet Malfurn, anyone with half a brain knows that we can't hold back to mountains for very long, we don't have enough ammo and even if we did we have nothing to stop the sea of lava that is going to end up flooding the space docks and the hive cities to the east. The Daemons seem to have been beaten back a fair bit but they are going to try and push us out as they will be driven here by the lava."

"Have faith sgt, the emperor won't forsake us all."

"I hope you are right Malfurn but he hasn't done anything to stop us dying yet has he?"

Malfurn scowled and left the sgt to his business. He thundered back down the steps and into the docking bay, three Valkyries were docked on the ground floor and a dreadnought was above for repairs, that was where survivors and resources were being gathered. It was once again space worthy after the timely arrival of three techpriests and a thechmarine ten days ago to repair it. Malfurn had every intention of being on that ship. Death wasn't very high on his agenda and he had a phobia of small spaces and being trapped. He jamp for a pipe and cought hold with his hands. He pulled himself up and onto the pipe the. Stood up and reached for the ladder, it led to a small gun placement at the portside of the ship. Malfurn opened the hatch and slipped inside the dreadnought.

Part 2 (traitorous days):
Malfurn lost his faith to the emperor after his company fought alongside the grey knights against a Deamon army numbering into billions without counting the word bearers or their slaves either. Malfurn and his company had been reduced to 50 troopers, 1 leman russ, 2 Valkyries and 1 baneblade. As for Malfurn himself? Well a much darker aura had filled his faithful mind.

"the ring of soul grinders appeared over the hill, they opened their mouths and screamed their annoyance. The grey knight beside him opened fire with his storm bolter. The soul grinders however were not effected in the least. I seemed as though they had some kind of forcefield protecting them. All of a sudden a giant WHOOSH erupted through the air as the daemon engines let their deadly payload fly towards the imperial armour, it was promptly followed by a massive BANG that forced the gaurdsmen to their knees. The only figures left standing were the grey knights. Out of nowhere a piece of rubble flew from the air and collided with the sanctionites head. He blacked out.

When he awoke he was sitting in a vast landscape filled with lush mountains and valleys that were unfortunately under attack from a violent and bloody plague that threatened to turn the land into a massive desert. Malfurn had been here before, it was his mindscape. The plague represented what Malfurn thought was chaos infiltrating his mind and it was spreading faster and faster. It seemed unstoppable to the sanctionite and he was fast realising he had no way to stop it.

Malfurn awoke to the image of a sneering daemon, he looked around. He was in a dark room with a mahogany desk and two chairs. He was to weak to move although he did not know why. His attire had also changed completely, even his long brown hair was completely gone, it was as if he was a different person. After two minutes the door swung open and a commissar strode into the room. He glanced at Malfurn then sat down. He then paused as if he had forgotten something and looked at Malfurn once again.

"about time you fought it off, even when you served the emperor you........"


The commissar noticed Malfurn looking at him blankly like he was about to say something but it just escaped his mind, eventually all he managed was.

"care to explain?"

"Memory that badly damaged eh? None of us are sure where you came from, you just appeared in a chimera without eyes in your sockets and blood all over your body. You said that you needed glass but the guards refused and threatened to spill your guts there and then. So you killed them, we gave you your glass and a tent at your request and left you to it, after 20 days you emerged and requested to join us. Naturally we said yes, at first you were an outsider who everyone stayed well clear of because of your volatile emotions, but as time went by you proved to be just as deserving of a place in the host as anyone."

"but why do I serve you? The emperor is my lord"

"dont ask me that question Malfurn, that's something you decided long ago, before you came here."

-------------- ----------------------------------------------

Malfurn continued on at the host for he knew that if he renounced his servitude to the chaos gods he would have millions of angry soldiers ready to spill his guts. Over time he grew to accept the ways of chaos and if he was honest with himself he was starting to like he power it came with. He actually felt like he was at home. The more time he spent the more curious he became about his origins, he tracked down an old member of his guard company and interrogated him for his secrets. He revealed that he had been haunted by a dark soul since birth. Malfurn called him a liar, he considered it improbable that the gaurdsman knew of his birth conditions. Malfurn was wrong.......

He had been the cause of the loss of an entire sector, he was born on an important planet within the sector. He was the governors son and a rebellious figure. His father had never much cared about ethics or the importance of the emperor. He was in all respects a very practical man. This made him well liked within the sector but very very busy meaning he did not have much time to spend with his son. For this Malfurn hated him. His dad gave him control of the smallest hive city on the planet for his eighteenth birthday. Malfurn built chapels, shrines and anything else to show his worship for the emperor. His feelings were flawed, loyalty out of hate of another is not loyalty it is an attempt to make the other person jealous. Things went as far as Malfar calling the emperor his true father. But beneath the zealous behaviour, Malfar could feel something creeping into his soul. He was slowly being possessed. In short in order to save his own life he uncovered a ritual to move the possession of his soul to a portal. It was intended that Malfar would kill the daemon after it surfaced, but it was not just a simple daemon that could be shot and killed, it was a mighty daemon prince. The little ammoung of survivors say that 10 000 citizens died from the Daemons scream as it entered the realm of man. It was unstoppable and behind it came untold millions of Daemons intent of destruction of the imperium.

The bloody battle was onto thwarted by the arrival of the entire hands of valour space marine chapter. Of the 2957 billion citizens only 24,051 people survived the bloody attack. Malfar was among them. Among them nothing was recognised, records expunged most of the citizens executed and the rest spread among the galaxy at separate locations. Malfar was put to use in a gaurdsman company (he realised his psychic powers during the daemon invasion) as a sanctioned psyker until he was taken captive by a group of traitor magos and forced to summon Daemons to trap in their devices. He escaped and made his way into the maelstrom and lived in secrecy before joining the host.

Strengths: single target ranged fights, tanks are included in single target, Malfurn also enjoys being shot at, he likes harnessing others power and turning it on them.

Weaknesses: large mob close combat, in this situation Malfurn will more than likely curl up into a ball of warp energy that acts as a turtle shell.

Dedication:undivided


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

come on warsmith you had like 4 days to rewrite it after you said that he is overpowered several posts ago... Even if he will be accepted it will annoy others most likely but better speak for myself, it will annoy me as you can easily destroy half the enemy forces while I will be able to kill a soldier... but thats just speaking for me also it makes the balance of power between character unbalanced thus resulting in a boring game for others and possibly an interesting one for you.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Errr, nightlord. You do know that this planet is in the eye of terror right? There aren't any Imperials


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

Name: Lucien VonHarris

Age: 96 (juvenant treatments make him look to be mid-20s)

Gender: Male

Apperance: Lucien stands at exactly five-foot nine. He has bright red hair, a genetic fluke in his family, and deep green eyes. His skin is olive toned. He has hard obsidian-colored scales around his knuckles and along the bottoms of his feet. He wears a long black trench coat, woven with impact resistant fibers and fireproof filaments, as well as green-tinted blast goggles.

History: Born to a moderately wealthy trade family, Lucien spent most of his life in the void between stars. A bit of a playboy in his youth, he began developing a skin mutation at the young age of 50. Though he managed to hide it using wraps and special ointments, he was unable to hide the fact that he was beginning to develop minor psychic powers. When his family vessel docked at Altaris Station Six, and the PDF came aboard for a routine search, a sudden and uncontrolled flurry of poltergeist activity began, all of it centered around Lucien. The PDF opened fire, killing most of Lucien's family and bodyguards. Fleeing in an escape pod to the planet below, Lucien hid in the spires of the one hive city, reluctantly following the voice that had begun speaking in his head.

Lucien managed to disappear completely, working a series of jobs to get himself off the planet, all the while doing his best to shut up the voice and try and control his psychic powers. He ended up working on a small cargo vessel which eventually fell prey to pirates, long range scouts of the Wretched Host. When they learned that he was a mutant, and possessed of a daemon to boot, they gave him an option; join, or die. Lucien was all-too ready to sign up.

Personality: Used to a life of luxury, Lucien is none too pleased with the turn his life has taken over the past few decades. His mutation was one thing, but being possessed by a daemon (and an annoying one at that) is another matter entirely. He can be fussy and easily angered, and is often petty to the point of being childish. He isn't beneath killing, but sees it as being somewhat distasteful. The one thing motivating him to fight for the Host is the desire to gain power; for most of his life, he was the center of his universe. The knowledge that there are far greater and more powerful (and worthwhile) individuals in the galaxy pricks at him constantly. Lucien wants control for control's sake; though at this stage of his life, he is far from the ruthlessness exhibited by many servants of Chaos.

Strengths: Lucien is in excellent physical shape for a mortal, the result of a lifetime of stringent exercise and minor physical augmentation. He is extremely intelligent and shrewd, especially when it comes to his interactions with others. He is an excellent speaker, and does an excellent job of convincing others that really, deep down, he just wants what they want (when in reality, he's making the opposite happen) He is proficient with a variety of handguns (light stubbers, laspistols, etc) but is found of the heirloom Aquilus pistol given to him by his father. Lucien has a stubborn streak; once he gets over himself, he is capabale of accomplishing quite a lot. 

The daemon that possesses him, a minor thing of the warp which refers to itself as 'the Voice,' is barely self aware in its own right and requires the use of Lucien's sharp mind to communicate. It is not particularly powerful, yet; it gives Lucien a slight sense of precognition, giving him a feeling of unease when there is danger nearby. When called upon to do so, the daemon can also boost Lucien's psychic abilities, briefly giving him the power of telekenis and the ability to send bolts of warp energy shooting through their mutual foes (this invariably weakens them both to the extreme, and happens very rarely)

Weaknesses: Lucien is a coward at heart. He wants to live long enough for his plans to become a reality. When faced with a resilient and powerful enemy on even footing, he will typically run rather then risk death. He is also deathly afraid of insects with multiple legs.

Chaos Dedication: Lucien isn't a huge fan of worshipping anything, except maybe himself, one day. He prays to Tzeentch for favor, mainly because it seems that Tzeentch in particular helps out ambitious individuals such as himself. At the same time, if Tzeentch is even real, Lucien supposes that worship isn't a necessity to gaining personal power.

----

I want it made clear that his psychic powers and even daemonic possession are fairly minor. Even if he took all the scary psychic power his daemon had to offer and put it in one blast, he wouldn't have enough juice to fry a Space Marine. The precog thing isn't a 'spidey-sense,' and he doesn't have super human reflexes due to it; it's really just a general feeling of unease whenever something bad is about to happen, which is useless in a battle ("Of COURSE something bad is about to happen!") This particular daemon is really a bit low on the food chain.

If there's any issue with that, let me know, I can change it quite easily.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not a fan of being "cannon fodder" there fore I'm not joining after all, I just put the rest up for anyone who wanted to read it.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

That is my bad on the imperials. I swear i saw something about imperials but i guess not lol. i'll fix it asap


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

It's fine, just thought I should point it out


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

'Scuse me bur did you copy off me, you know, being possessed by a demon that sometimes bolsters his psychic powers, I mean come on couldn't you have come up with your own idea rather than stealing mine


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

who said he stole it, maybe he didn't even read yours? Also its not unknown for a weak psyker to become possessed by a daemon so I don't see how he wronged you by creating the same type of character.


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm assuming the question of 'did you copy my character' is addressed to me. The answer is 'no.' I didn't read any other character sheet before making mine. Which is kind of silly on my part, but there you are. Anyway, the relationship between my character and his daemon is going to be more of a...symbiotic one, if you will. It's not your traditional 'daemon takes over psyker, offers all kinds of crazy power in exchange for their soul, and then they talk in rhyme for all eternity.' I can promise you that way it'll pan out will be significantly different then how it pans out for your character.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Hey, as long as you don't talk in rhyme I'm fine with it XD


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha, I'm trying to avoid as many major cliches as I possibly can at this time. Can't wait to get started, looks like things are already taking off over in the action thread.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Santaire said:


> 'Scuse me bur did you copy off me, you know, being possessed by a demon that sometimes bolsters his psychic powers, I mean come on couldn't you have come up with your own idea rather than stealing mine


Komanko is right, I did not read your cs (because I'm lazy). Anyway there is nothing bout Malfurn being made stronger by being possessed. He diverted the daemon into a portal thus saving his life. In fact Malfurn possesses no great ability, he just knows how to scare people.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

me to i just added more to my character
thought he did not have enough


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry, it just seemed a bit stupid having 2 psykers and both of them are possessed oh and Warsmith, just read your post and have you noticed until you posted Jackinator was the oldest and his character was at most 700 and she is adeptus mechanicus and has a good reason. Makes your character's age of 1200 seem a bit much doesn't it.

Tarvitz, why the hell do we need another possessed person, I thought 1 was enough, 2 was wierd but 3, and as far as I can tell your character wasn't even a psyker so the demon would probably not have possessed him anyway, and how come you have a powersword when the best weapon ayone else has is either a psychic power, a lasgun, or a stub revolver in Komako's case.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OK,WAIT WAIT WAIT!

First, I don't even have a las-gun or a stub gun, I have a stub revolver XD

Second, Warsmith's age is actually quite acceptable fluffwise as time in the warp flows differently then time in real space, for example I could have stayed one year in the warp which would transfer maybe to 50 in realspace or something similar not quite sure about it.

Thirdly, I tend to agree with santaire here, another possessed person who isn't even a psyker is quite useless and maybe even you know annoying XD Be original  Also the case with powersword thats not for me to to decide but I agree that it seems a little overpowered in comparison to other weapons we all have. Another thing is that most of the daemons don't bother possessing non psychic individuals as they are rather powerless and weak and thus the daemon will emerge more weak(I think, it does make sense after all) but nonetheless another possessed person is quite useless.

That would be it I think, yet all this words are useless in comparison to a word from blackguard who could either allow them all or just say no.. So thats not for me to decide ^^


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

It's really all up for the GM to decide. As long as the playing styles are unique enough, does it really matter how many characters are possessed? It might actually make for more interesting gaming, seeing how each character deals with having another mind along for the ride; it'll be different for each one. And besides, in a group like the Wretched Host, possession might just be a fairly common phenomenon.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Stub gun stub revolver same thing Komanko but if you insist I will change it and the character just seemed a bit too old compared with everyone else.

True SonOfStan but it's just seems wierd because when he first posted it he was not possessed, he had just renaimed himself and when he changed it he had become possessed, you know it just seems wierd to change so that he is possessed because aside from a mad bloodlust in battle he doesn't gain aything (oh and killing rampages seems more Khornate than Slaneshi Tarvitz).


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

On the other hand you can play an ogryn brute with split personality as well, its just seems that there are far to much of the same class not mentioning same history XD
Every psyker doesn't have to be possessed and there are many different inner daemons that people have to deal with (not meaning literal daemons more like memories,action, etc...

EDIT: Yet he reserves every right to recreate the character as he sees fit before deciding its finished and letting the GM check it don't you think so?


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

he is not possessed but is getting over being possessed really quite different he is in total control he is just insane after being possessed

do you really want me to change it and with the power weapon i read all the characters and at least one other person has it the dark adept i think


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

As I said before, its for BlackGuard to decide, I personally think that in general (not just for you) a power weapon is overpowered for a RP where most people play as Imperial Guards... But maybe thats just me. Also I did not ask you to edit anything I just pointed out that it's a little unoriginal having 3 possessed people in one game out of about 6 people playing  After all a little originality wont hurt.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

*He Is Not Possessed*


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

fine, whatever.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

do you want me to make the daemon totally destroyed rather split in to separate heads whose now think they are the person who had the head dont you think that is not possessed he was possessed but now he is not 

sorry about that i am just in a bad mood and I just wanted to get my point across


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Forgiven and forgotten don't worry I wont hold a grudge about that ^^
I'm to tired to figure out what you tried to portray in the explanation of an example character you just thought of so I will just say that if you feel you will enjoy playing it, then do it.


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

Know what? Screw it. My character is now possessed by the spirit of Skarbrand, as well as a Keeper of Secrets. He also has a power fist. In the shape of a giant spork.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Cool character XD


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

That will be enough.

Characters for Tarvits and SonofStan are accepted -- anything I deem overpowered as the roleplay continues will be adjusted with the prior notification (note: Notification does not equal permission) to the player.

I ask that all of you calm down with the bickering it isn't nessecary. 

For our new players, unfortunately I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and thus don't have any time tonight due to being tired from work to incorporate you into the roleplay. Neither do I expect you two to come up with posts on Thursday when Friday might be the day I update. It wouldn't be fair.

Both of you will be incorporated in the next update. 

I would also like to add -- cannon fodder is a relative term. Relative to the amount of time and effort you place into this roleplay and weather you respond with dignity and grace or shame and disappointment.

Keep it in mind.


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweetness, looking forward to it.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

me too cant wait to play


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Forgot to mention that if a time comes that the other characters become the same power level as Malfurn and he is no longer more powerful than the rest I will gladly play.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

BlackGuard, when you going to update it.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

second that


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

1.You second what? 

2.Santaire his gonna update when he will have time to... Have patience and wait for the update like everyone else.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I know I'm being impatient, it's just nothing's happened for ages and it's getting boring


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah I just really want to post


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

its only been a week, not ages... and he said he will be updating WEEKLY, not DAILY. (just emphasizing, not shouting at you)


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

its fine i do that a lot ive done it to you i think


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

How could you have done it to me, you weren't a part of my RP.

Would you mind me telling you something? Yet don't take it offensively or something like that...


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I would like to apologize to everyone involved in this roleplay. I know it stated that the updates would occur between Friday-Sunday. Unfortunately this weekend has been very eventful for myself.

My wife had to go to the doctor for medical issues, plus I worked all day Friday and Saturday. And today, Sunday, I had to do all my catching up that I meant to do on Friday. Which, therefore, had everything gone according would have left Saturday open in the evening to update.

Give me two more days and I will have you, your update. 

Sorry about the inconviences.

- BlackGuard


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

No problem, life comes first always ^^ 

I wish you and your wife the best


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

cool cant wait


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Come on Tarvitz, he did not post only for one freaking week after saying that it will be updated WEEKLY!

Why the hell did you decide thats its dead? God knows...


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

*Notice: The remainder will be completed tomorrow, have paitence please. The two new guys will need to wait, but I try to keep things in order every update. Vladimir ... I'll let you worry about what that sentence means my friend. :wink:*

*Thank you for your time gentlemen.*

*- BlackGuard*


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I have an extremely bad feeling about it, one the involves me, the ground, and the host leaving to the city without me... or just simply dying XD.

P.S Blackguard would you mind if I use "fowl" language in my posts, when I speak as the character?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Feel free, the Dark Gods have no sign that promotes proper language.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

goody good, I thought you were posting today


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

Hope everything is ok with your wife man. For what it's worth, I think the waiting has actually done a lot for the RP. Everyone is already really into it aaaaaand...nothing has even happened. lol


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

XD son, thats true. You are so into it that the intoness blinded your mind to the post... So he actually posted your part, you just can't see it XD


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

poor komanko, your probably going strait for that black obelisk surrounded by mines, your screwed. 

I wonder what the black obelisk is, probably some trap to kill anyone near it. Or maybe it is a titan :grin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Tarvitz... Please use comas and dots, it makes reading your posts so much easier XD

I guess that an early death is always a possibility XD


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry Komanko, but I'm probably going to find what happens to you hilariously funny.:laugh:

I hope it includes messy death, if not yours then everyone else's on your dropship. 

I know, I'm sick and twisted but I just can't help it:grin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Who said you are sick and twisted... You know nothing about sick and twisted ^^ Also just for the record I'm no longer on the drop ship XD Go and read the post 

It is, quite interesting and possibly funny, hope I will not die already as I put some time into this character ><


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

I did too, I was planning to get shot in the balls with a lascannon :biggrin: 

AND SURVIVE :mrgreen:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Now who is sick and twisted you evil person


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

Not funny, Komanko. I actually went and double-checked... lol


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

lol XD I'm really laughing my ass off right now XD


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Excuse my tardiness, I had concrete pours for two days now. The other day I had one had 3:30AM, then today I had one at 5:00AM. I didn't get home the other day until 8PM and then today until late again.

I'll finish the update tonight. Besides, a little suspense never killed anyone.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

*The update is offically done -- the Dark Gods go with you brothers and sisters of the Host!*


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OK I certainly did not expect that Blackguard XD. It is bad, I will have to take so much showers after that, I think that the stench will never disappear.

After all once you go rot there is not turning back.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

i'd like to join but if its too late that's okay.

Class: 
Traitor Guardsmen

Name: 
Marcus (last name unknown)

Age: 
34

Appearance: 
Marcus wears carapace armor stolen from an Imperial Sergeant he murdered. over the years it has deteriorated a little and patches of his pale blighted skin can be seen in places. instead of becoming a bloated, reeking hulk like plague marines, he became more an emaciated and pale-skinned individual. he is covered in scars and has began to grow strange things on his body. he always tries to conceal his flesh, so his abnormalities cannot be seen. 

History: 
Before he joined the Imperial Guard, he was infected with a deadly virus that he almost didn't survive from. the virus quickly spread through his home-city and everyone was killed, deciding he had nothing left, he joined The Guard. 5 years later he was involved in battle on the planet of Verizia Prime. During the months he spent there he started to hear and see things from his past. these started from mild hallucinations and proggressively worsened. When his scout team was deployed for a patrol, he finally reached the apex of his condition, he started to hear and think of unimaginable things. when they were stopped to rest, he pulled out his knife and vicously stabbed the sergeant 7 times in the neck. he then then proceeded to butcher the rest of his unit. when he finally came back to what remained of his sanity, he found his best friend bleeding uncontrollably by his feet, with 7 stab wounds in his chest. When he realized he had done this he ran in fear and shame. he decided he would never forgive himself and completely scared and maimed his features, eventually fusing a mask to his face to hide his shame. In his dreams and hallucinations he was told to join the Host, and after 9 years he did this. He has told no one of his former name and has taken on the name Demensius, from the Latin _demens_. He promises to kill anyone who knows his real name. as far as he's concerned, the man he once was is dead.

Personality:
He refuses to lead and is generally silent. when he does speak it is often vague on what he means. he often mumbles and laughs to himself, and is subject to constantly shifting moods. he sometimes sits down against a wall and starts slashing and stabbing at the air with his knife.

Strengths: 
he has the gift of prophecy but does not well know how to use it to his advantage. he also is very adept with a knife and excels in stealth roles. he has also shown evidence of mild and strange psychic abilities.

Weaknesses: 
He is mildly schizophrenic and has a split personality, he is extremely paranoid about other people, and is afraid of friendship. he also has the habit of charging headlong at the enemy with a knife rather than shooting from a protected position. Although he is trustworthy, he is unreliable and sometimes will leave or not show up to a battle. he is also fairly reckless and has received many battle-wounds.

Chaos Dedication: 
Nurgle

I play traitor guard too so i think this rp thread is awesome
how will i know if im allowed to join or not?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm going to be editing my post but I have to do homework now


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Just a little something I noticed in your post Santaire. How is it that you know your captain in command's name? He never introduced himself and it was never said that you were traveling together before so logically you can't know his name


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Because in BlackGuard's post he said in Rime's part 'your beastman horde'


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

It still doesn't mean roleplay wise that you know his name, BlackGuard can refer to him as Rime because its easier to say Rime then that other player's character each time he is mentioned... I hope that you see my point. At any rate if its fine with Rime and BlackGuard I dont see any problem in that and it can just pass by, but take this as a note because after all roleplay wise you don't know his name ^^

P.S Not trying to be picky, just trying to help you improve and open your mind more to the idea of roleplay, so don't be offended.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

It's no problem, after all I am still new to this


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Then it shall be a privilege for me to teach you the ways of the force... Hmm, wrong place isn't it? Damn, anyway, so it would be a privilege for me to help you ^^ So any suggestions or help with your posts just feel free to PM me


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Are you updating this roleplay today\tomorrow or next week? 
(Just want to add this to my schedule XD)


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Partial update will be finished today. As before, I will leave one or two more of you chomping at the bit to see your faits.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Don't let it be me again, I nearly killed myself last time XD


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Partially because I actually found time and partially because I don't need to get that dreaded PM about komanko hanging himself -- I have finished the update entirely.

Rejoice brothers and sisters!


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes its not me, I lost an eye but its not me


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Im awaiting your PM now ^^

Edit: its fate not fait.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Everto is really unpopular, first demonic visions that flay his sanity and now being mortally wounded while 2 of the Chaos *GODS* are fighting over him.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Never said that Chaos was fair. You may be the pawn now and you might be the one that actually makes it to the end ... or I might just kill you off in the next update.

It is the choice we all take when we fall to Chaos.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Just something that I've found amusing, why is Shadow capable of picking up a man with only 1 arm and then also throwing him at others like he was a ragdoll? After all shadow is a normal human not a space marine so I dont see a reason for him to be that strong  Not that important but still funny ^^

Blackguard, can I write my post now?

Edit: Not wanting to sound like a prick but honestly I couldn't understand what you were writing in some sentences Tarvitz. For example this sentence: "Shadow quickly cut the captains head off and hid in a house he looked very like a corpse. He waited for a force to pass" Not the only one but this caught my attention as it doesn't make any sense XD I would be glad if you will explain to me what is the meaning, seriously, after he cut his head he... Hid in a house? what XD Please explain ^^

Edit 2: I don't know maybe its just me and my lack of British English understanding ^^


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Getting the post done today I just have few things to tie up before doing that so when I return I will start working on it.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry about that komanko. I just needed to finish the post. Your grammars better than mine, which I find is the annoying part. I'll sort it out when I have the time. 

oh and about me throwing the man that was because I was playing a lot of Assassins Creed. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

^^ lol Assassins Creed, I liked throwing archers from the roof tops 

Anyway, don't you worry, youll get the hang of it soon. Try not rushing your posts and writing them slowly, or even better, write them and then wait an hour or two and then re read them. I'm sadly not working like that which results in me making mistakes from time to time but this is supposed to help you so I'd suggest trying it ^^

Also don't be annoyed from stuff like that, it isn't worth it ^^

Have a nice day


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Apologies for the unfinished post but I need to go to bed now.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I can't post until I get an answer from Blackguard about my PM so...

Edit: Santaire I cant find your part of the post... Most of the post is just a copy paste of what Blackguard said...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry about that, but I was in a bit of a rush last night so I was trying to get as much done as possible. I'll change it now.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Im eager to continued but I can't without getting an answer to my PM so please blackguard answer it. 

Thank you.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I will start writing my post now so you could update hopefully, sorry for that mess of waiting for me


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry about the necrobump but I just wanted to get this into the sights of BG our GM


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I'll quote what I've been told by Blackguard, do with it whatever you want to.



Quote:
Originally Posted by komanko
Are you going to wait for Nightlord to post in Wretched Host because he was inactive for quite a while....

I'll ask more directly though, are you planning on continuing the RP?


Blackguard's reply: 

At this moment, no. The general delays primarily on my part, *censored*

My wife is going through some medical problems and I've been working a lot. This combined with the above has weakened my resolve to continue.

The Wretched Host is a very good idea, a very well thought out plan that I've been working on since before I came to Heresy Online. I do not wish to tarnish my work any further. By leaving it barley started like it is, I'm doing enough damage. To drag it on when I can only give half my heart and half my mind to it would be a disgrace even further.

*censored*

When I can find more time to really get behind the roleplay and do it -- I'll bring it back, hopefully even better than before.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

No worries man, I've enjoyed it thus far and if you're unable to continue I won't hold it against you . I would love for it to make a comeback though if you ever get the chance. Good luck, thanks k:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I agree with jackinator, to be frank I grew quite attached to that guard of mine mostly because he can die any moment now ^^ So I thank you BlackGuard for helping me thinking this character through.


----------

